# Acceptalbe Sag for ceilings



## ewend56 (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm renovating an 80 year old farm house. The ceilings have 1 x 3 strapping across the joists where Armstrong ceiling tile was installed.

The rooms are about 12 x 15. One room has a 3/4" sag over a six foot span in one corner.

How noticeable will this be with the drywall installed? Should I shim and go to resiliant channel? Is there a "rule of thumb" regarding sag?

At the moment, I'm thinking of using the existing strapping and screwing the drywall to the 1 x 3 strapping. 

Thanks


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Resilient channel will help for sure but it still may not be perfect. If you board to the existing strap you will still have a noticeable little drop to one side. 

Rule of thumb for sag ? None really. Depends on where and how much rebuilding you might want to do in my opinion. In a barn it's no big deal but a kitchen is a different story.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

What exactly is sagging? The framing, or the tile & strapping setup?


----------

